# Tarpon, kings, and Cobia



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering why more people like to use mono while fishing off the piers instead of braid which gives you more line capacity and just adding a longer mono/flour leader?


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

braid is an issue while fishing on piers. the main problems with braid is it burns strait through mono witch everyone uses and if you get tangled up with someone else then it is 100x harder to get undone because its braid. the only time braid is used the most is during ling season so if a fish tries to go under the pier or wrap you around a piling you can put some heat on him and pull em out


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I haven't used braid that much and I fish the piers, I don't care for it because if the knots. I put braid or Dacron on Senators.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i was a mono only person till i tried braid. now im moving most of my reels over to braid. love the stuff.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Stretch and visibility are other reasons, you cannot see braid going out to the water so on windy days people using braid usually get cussed out whether out loud or under someones breath. The stretch of the mono help reduce line shock so you don't snap off a speedy king when they hit it like a freight train. You can use braid with a mono shock leader but i prefer not to trust the line connection if I don't have to. I also use high-vis just so I know people can see my line.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive always used mono, i put braid on a couple reels and went right back to mono, HATE THE STUFF !:thumbsup:


----------

